# Liberal sheep Clintonites prepping now?



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Trumpocalypse? Suddenly Liberals Are The Ones Stockpiling Food, Guns And Emergency Supplies » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

OH the irony. I did see this the other day at bass pro there was this totally out of place family there buying their first gun and the guys behind the counter had these dumb smiles on their faces. They knew NOTHING about them not even how to hold them. Really hapless. The stuff that has been drilled into the people's heads is unbelievable, Trump is going to start world war 4! No, 3 we're at three right? God save us. Get the boxes of the shell-things and horde the orange tang!

Watch out people the snowflakes are a packin.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That's ok they can't shoot anyways , they don't have time to go to the range . lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally, I am glad they are prepping. I don't care the reason. What is coming won't spare conservatives or liberals.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Personally, I am glad they are prepping. I don't care the reason. What is coming won't spare conservatives or liberals.


I would rather see the liberal bastards continue as they have in the past,

and let the bastards die off quickly, they are the bane on the ass of our social system.

I would feel different if they were JFK type liberal demonrats. not the socialist POS's of shit they really are today.

They constantly talked about their bringing permanent destruction to the Republican party, meaning us.

IMHO, they can share the same burning pit with their muzslime bastard buddies,

sanitation is needed, even the animals won't eat their rotten carcasses.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Any serious survivalist (many on here) dont do what they do based on how the political winds blow. It's not a passing fad for people who understand the reality of life and the world. Having said that I agree with Denton, anything ANYONE does is better than doing nothing, including liberals. And there is also the chance the more liberals get into things like guns and shooting the more conservative they're likely to become.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

OK,who got hold of my Tang stash!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the liberal MSM is claiming the record Black Friday arms sales were ALL due to Trump getting elected - suddenly the trans are scared they'll get their qacker shot off taking a pee with the little girls ...

isn't it even a step up in the hypocrisy for the leftist NOW claiming they need buy a gun - conservatives were crazy & paranoid & deplorable buying arms to defend themselves against Obammy's civil order breakdown .....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone should be prepping, regardless of their reasoning.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

On one hand I have to chuckle at the hypocrisy of those who in the past were screaming about no one should own a gun and who now want to buy them, but on the hand I truly believe that the more you think about preparing to feed and protect your family in a teotw situation, the less Liberal you become if you look at it realistically and seriously. Many won't, but many will.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember you can't fix stupid. I've seen them on TV crying and making threats. Most are so far gone I wouldn't encourage them to get a gun. The quicker they disappear the less stress they will put on us in the future. Their liberal arts major will useful for what??


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

How do you shot liberals when they are running away.... 

You just dont lead them as much


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As long as they are starting to take some responsibility and beginning to prep I'm happy. Slightly fewer people to worry about not having some extra food put away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Liberals at the range.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Less I have to share. No problems here.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's time for a total gun ban.... Yes, no guns what so ever for libtards. Or make them pay $5000 tax for each gun and $500 tax for ammo. OK, so we can't do total gun bans, but can we atleast restrict the bastards to flintlocks. After all they believe that 2A has something to do with muskets and hunting. Sorry, but I have no love for libtards, I could care less if they are scared to death, starved to death, whatever... They are the enemy of our Constitution, they are the enemy of this country...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> Personally, I am glad they are prepping. I don't care the reason. What is coming won't spare conservatives or liberals.


best case scenario they don't go messing with others when SHTF, worst case scenario, free food and ammo


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

by the way, 40% of liberals are gun owners. Many are liberal except when guns are concerned, or "only" want to restrict the "more deadly" guns from "normal people", as opposed to being outright against all guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

nothing but more idiot MSM crap they tie onto Trump - buying guns and prepping because Trump is going to start a war or collapse the economy or The Deplorables are going to start a gay roundup .... 

the liberals having that 72 Hour FEMA kit for CA earthquakes is nothing new - they consider themselves prepped - just means they'll have their favorite stress relieving tea blend while they wait for a FEMA supply truck - that never arrives ....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, the liberals are NOT prepping as we see it, they are getting guns so they can continue taking from the working people like they have been doing for years. They will have no problem using deadly force to continue getting the free stuff they feel they are due. That is not prepping it's just more like big government taking what is not theirs by force.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Then again, prepping because of Trump is a more verifiable, legitimate, and immediate threat than say... EMP, solar flare, super volcano, crash of the dollar, crash of the economy, the ice age, martial law, or nuclear war. Just saying.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Some may, but others maybe not so much. Just recently my cousin (who was a big Sanders supporter) posted a rant on her Facebook page asking one to imagine themselves as a family from Brooklyn that is forced to flee to the Canadian border due to bombs raining on NYC, Boston, and Washington DC. Then when that Brooklyn family gets to Canada they're turned away because their Americans and there was that one time that one American did something bad so thus all Americans are bad and now your family from Brooklyn starves to death and now you're pissed off and vow vengeance for all time against the country who didn't take you in.

Obviously the scenario was designed to garner support for middle eastern refugees. I however asked her to consider a different scenario. Rather than flee to Canada and hope there is help, gather supplies, tools, knowledge, and skills for a variety of scenarios so that rather than hope that help is out there one knows that you have your own help. While she didn't respond her White Knight brother-in-law decided to call me out saying that I couldn't realistically prepare for the event of the reality of living in a city caught in the grips of war and I was being shortsighted. So I told him I was under no illusions and it would very obviously be very hard to survive a situation and regardless of how much preparation one might have one could still die, but at least I would stand on my own feet rather than simply "hope" there was help out there.

So even though there may be some who are starting to see the light in even a small way, there are still many out there who would rather just look for a handout.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Personally, I am glad they are prepping. I don't care the reason. What is coming won't spare conservatives or liberals.


Good point! Doesnt matter who you are, when it happens, your gonna be the hammer or the nail.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Liberals at the range.


Dude you made me cry watching that video it was so funny!!! Thank God I didnt take a big ol swig of hot tea before pushing play, that would have been a disaster for the computer, keyboard and monitor!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

War, strife, famine, disease, natural disasters, Wrath of God, etc...it doesn't care who you voted for, the color of your skin, your religion...getting your ass kicked is universal

While we may think the reasons are "stupid" - I am glad that people are taking time away from their lattes to think about their families/etc and get ready for anything that will happen, because you never know what will happen.

I just hope their anger and paranoia does not get in the way of proper education and preparedness, it seems most people who _dabble_ in prepping think a BOB with some granola bars, a pair of underwear and a swiss army knife will get you going good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If Trump and the GOP are able to follow through on at least some of their promises, such as increasing border security, and creating jobs during the first 3-6 months, then much of the sheeple hysteria will die away. You will of course continue to have the hardcore fascists, but their affect will be greatly reduced.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If Trump and the GOP are able to follow through on at least some of their promises, such as increasing border security, and creating jobs during the first 3-6 months, then much of the sheeple hysteria will die away. You will of course continue to have the hardcore fascists, but their affect will be greatly reduced.


The potential upside to that is...there might be a lot of great deals on very lightly used guns on the market 6-9 months from now!


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

I think the reality is much more that liberal preppers have been less likely to reveal themselves as preppers IRL or liberals on prepper boards than that their numbers have increased dramatically. Getting spit on from both sides isn't very appealing.

I've gone on boards where I've read pages and pages of how I should be shot, chopped up, enslaved... all while digging for tips and tricks to take care of my loved ones in potential times of crisis. It adds a WHOLE other level to what I have to prepare for, should SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberal will not prep long. They will not work that hard. They will however see to it that a government program takes care of it for them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NotAnOxymoron said:


> I think the reality is much more that liberal preppers have been less likely to reveal themselves as preppers IRL or liberals on prepper boards than that their numbers have increased dramatically. Getting spit on from both sides isn't very appealing.
> 
> I've gone on boards where I've read pages and pages of how I should be shot, chopped up, enslaved... all while digging for tips and tricks to take care of my loved ones in potential times of crisis. It adds a WHOLE other level to what I have to prepare for, should SHTF.


Ok so now the name makes sense. But you should go to Introduce Yourself and introduce yourself.

Here you will only get slammed if you start pushing liberal agenda's. If you want to learn tips and tricks to take care of your loved ones in potential times of crisis then we will be glad to help. And hopefully you can pass on some things you have learned. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Ok so now the name makes sense. But you should go to (link removed for post count) and introduce yourself.
> 
> Here you will only get slammed if you start pushing liberal agenda's. If you want to learn tips and tricks to take care of your loved ones in potential times of crisis then we will be glad to help. And hopefully you can pass on some things you have learned.


Is it now considered to be pushing a liberal agenda to self-identify as a liberal in a thread questioning their motives and abilities? Hm.

An intro might be coming. After years of lurking multiple boards, I've learned to avoid throwing myself to the wolves. That said, the growing recognition that people like me exist has been making me consider becoming more of a participant.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I am Glad as many people as possible start prepping at ANY Level.
Sheep need a sheepdog and they would have something to trade for their protection.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

NotAnOxymoron said:


> Is it now considered to be pushing a liberal agenda to self-identify as a liberal in a thread questioning their motives and abilities? Hm.
> 
> An intro might be coming. After years of lurking multiple boards, I've learned to avoid throwing myself to the wolves. That said, the growing recognition that people like me exist has been making me consider becoming more of a participant.


Ok go here: Introduce Yourself

then you will be an OXY moron instead of just a moron.
Lurkers are like peeping toms, they usually get a beating...
We are a welcoming bunch but Trolls get crucified (There's a full pit of the bodies stashed in an underground bunker beneath a nondescript location.)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NotAnOxymoron said:


> Is it now considered to be pushing a liberal agenda to self-identify as a liberal in a thread questioning their motives and abilities? Hm.
> 
> An intro might be coming. After years of lurking multiple boards, I've learned to avoid throwing myself to the wolves. That said, the growing recognition that people like me exist has been making me consider becoming more of a participant.


No it is not. But we have had some recently try to convince people of certain beliefs and political agenda's. That didn't go so well.

Since you have been lurking, you probably understand most here are conservatives. I have no problem with whatever you believe. But, I don't push my beliefs on others and expect the same in return. If you want to have a civil discussion, especially on prepper topics, cool. Try to push a political agenda and there will be issues. That's pretty much how things work here.

Also having a thick skin helps.


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

inceptor said:


> No it is not. But we have had some recently try to convince people of certain beliefs and political agenda's. That didn't go so well.
> 
> Since you have been lurking, you probably understand most here are conservatives. I have no problem with whatever you believe. But, I don't push my beliefs on others and expect the same in return. If you want to have a civil discussion, especially on prepper topics, cool. Try to push a political agenda and there will be issues. That's pretty much how things work here.
> 
> Also having a thick skin helps.


I understand the general skepticism, though I hate that that's what my post is reduced to. It's not an "agenda" to speak up against being called a bastard, sheep, piece of shit, stupid, incompetent "tard" based on one's political affiliation, or pointing out why that drives people farther underground. SO far underground that it is incredibly harder and takes much more time to carefully organize reliable IRL partnerships, even among family.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ekim said:


> IMO, the liberals are NOT prepping as we see it, they are getting guns so they can continue taking from the working people like they have been doing for years. They will have no problem using deadly force to continue getting the free stuff they feel they are due. That is not prepping it's just more like big government taking what is not theirs by force.


Libtards can start with me... Take my stuff...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NotAnOxymoron said:


> I think the reality is much more that liberal preppers have been less likely to reveal themselves as preppers IRL or liberals on prepper boards than that their numbers have increased dramatically. Getting spit on from both sides isn't very appealing.
> 
> I've gone on boards where I've read pages and pages of how I should be shot, chopped up, enslaved... all while digging for tips and tricks to take care of my loved ones in potential times of crisis. It adds a WHOLE other level to what I have to prepare for, should SHTF.


Sorry but I went back to read this again in case I misinterpreted something. "I've read pages and pages of how I should be shot, chopped up, enslaved..." I don't think we've ever gotten that bad. Well, not quite that bad anyhow unless pushed hard.



NotAnOxymoron said:


> I understand the general skepticism, though I hate that that's what my post is reduced to. It's not an "agenda" to speak up against being called a bastard, sheep, piece of shit, stupid, incompetent "tard" based on one's political affiliation, or pointing out why that drives people farther underground. SO far underground that it is incredibly harder and takes much more time to carefully organize reliable IRL partnerships, even among family.


Like I said, you want to talk prepping, great. If you choose to get into a political discussion (and there are many threads here with that type of discussion) then that's on you. Both sides have their hot buttons and beliefs. It's not hard to steer away from that, I do it a lot IRL. I work in an office full of liberals. We find we can get along great, we steer clear of political topics. *I prefer we get along.* However when pushed, many of us push back. Yeah, that includes me. But I'm old and stubborn. Ok, maybe I was young and stubborn too but that's another story.

So if we don't push each others buttons, we should get along just fine. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> So if we don't push each others buttons, we should get along just fine. :tango_face_grin:


But what if they won't stop pushing the wrong buttons, like they have been doing for quite awhile. How many times has the left started something or said something and try to make out like the right did it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ekim said:


> But what if they won't stop pushing the wrong buttons, like they have been doing for quite awhile. How many times has the left started something or said something and try to make out like the right did it.


I was talking about and to @NotAnOxymoron. I think there may be room enough for us to get along. I'm at least willing to give it a try.

There are stubborn people on both sides of the isle. I can be too. But I can also be reasonable. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Inceptor has offered a laurel, and hearty handshake as a welcome to a liberal prepper.

Will it be accepted? Will a working peace be brought forth between the two factions? 

Stay tuned, fellow members...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My glass is full of liberal bullshit.

I have had it shoved down my throat for decades, I live in the deep blue state of 

the new Pocahontas.

I traded youth for more grumpiness, screw liberals, they will back stab you every time 

they get a chance.

Their biggest problem is they think they are smarter and better than us.

You will notice how their nose and cheeks shine from looking down on us all.

They can't keep from injecting their views like puss leaking from an infection,

it has to come out..


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> That's ok they can't shoot anyways ,


Hahahaha:vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

whatever prepping is going on with the Left Bank will be short lived .... hard to believe that soooo many liberals are that freaking gullible to buy into the DNC propaganda about Trump - gays are prepping to go into hiding and escape to Canada when the Trump gestapo commences it's roundups .... you'll be seeing pink backpacks flowing into the used market by August ....

in regard to guns - more danger from that group than anything else ... an armed snowflake - pray real hard


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, nobody has mentioned this, so I think most of the United States, and I say United because that's what we need to be to support President Trump, I expect him to tell it like it is and not sugar coat anything...

Lets list stuff he can start on:

1. Unemployment rate. it's fake, the people know it's fake, OK not the Libtards, but we don't see any more employment available. When an unemployed goes off unemployment insurance and can't get welfare, they must be employed, right... let fix that, no sugar coating, if it's bad tell us how bad it is!!

This brings up a question I had from a friend and fellow prepper, @Inor who asked why does Tucson exist? I had to scratch my head, since I was born in Tucson, I said probably the mining, he then asked who is the biggest employer in Tucson, I had to admit that I didn't know, Tucson is a City of almost 1 million in the metropolitan area... OK Google is my friend, OMG no wonder Tucson is so Liberal, the University of Arizona is the largest employer, go CATS, whooped up on the AZ State Devils last night! Liberal, but the second largest employer is Raytheon, otherwise known in my misspent youth as Hughes Missile Systems, they make those $500K to $1M missiles that we shoot in the Middle East, so if not for them, Tucson would be a real Blue City....

So what do you expect Trump to fix, and Obama Care is a given...

*Rancher*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Do liberals realize you have to be smart to use a weapon in an appropriate and lawful way, they will wonder why their 22lr rounds won't work in a 9mm and then try to sue the gun manufacturers for making defective products, remember liberals aren't to bright.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

azrancher said:


> OK, nobody has mentioned this, so I think most of the United States, and I say United because that's what we need to be to support President Trump, I expect him to tell it like it is and not sugar coat anything...
> 
> Lets list stuff he can start on:
> 
> ...


The real unemployment rate is around 20%.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The real unemployment rate is around 20%.


Measurable rate is probably actually around 10% according to U6 numbers for 2016. Unfortunately there are far too many people who have disqualified themselves from the workforce. Convicts, Druggies, Alcoholics, Emotional/Psych, or physically disabled, don't forget their posers too. If we counted everyone who should still be contributing, (but isn't) it might well be 20%.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> in regard to guns - more danger from that group than anything else ... an armed snowflake - pray real hard


They can buy all they want but I doubt many will learn how to use them. Guns are scary, don't ya know? I hope they buy some really cool stuff. They won't need it long and there are some things I just can't afford.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it's hypocrisy. For decades the left has pushed for big government and the nanny state. Higher taxes were to make sure everyone had food via welfare and medical care from Obama. Gays and ethnics were to be protected by partisan DOJs and hate crime laws. I'm surprised the national anthem isn't already "Kumbaya."

Then suddenly the real world come crashing in. Terrorists behead their captives, any Russian teenager can read Hillary's e-mail. A black president cannot even stop blacks from killing each other. We used to make steel, now we make excuses.

While I'm glad the leftists have finally woken up, they did so by tacitly admitting that a socialist welfare state is all smoke and mirrors. When the Framers used the phrase "rise up and abolish it" they were speaking from actual experience.

I've told millennials to learn how to fix stuff, because someday our disposable society will run out of goods or money to buy them. These same liberals will also find that a cheap .38 SPL revolver and gallon of water is not prepping.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> They can buy all they want but I doubt many will learn how to use them. Guns are scary, don't ya know? I hope they buy some really cool stuff. They won't need it long and there are some things I just can't afford.


If this guy can't shoot a AR15 without screaming like a little girl, then crying, then he needs to turn in his man card. Then move to California and never show his face in the real USA again.


----------

